# SONY DSC S750 Shutter Problem



## prasad_asr1978 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,

I have two years old Sony DSC S750 Digital Cemera. Until previous month it gave me beautiful photos. From the previous month it is producing pictures with small horizontal lines. When I capture a Photo in the sunlight, it was worse and when I capture a Photo in low light, it is little good.

I tried to restore the default settings and changed several settings, but still the problem is there. 

I have taken it to nearest servicing centre, he said that it is shutter problem and it may cost Rs.1000.

Here I am attaching a sample picture. Please tell me whether it is really a shutter problem or I can set this by change the settings.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi prasad asr1978 and welcome to TSF :wave:

Although I'm not 'conversant' with Sony cameras, from your attached pic I'm fairly certain it's an actual fault with the camera, rather than the settings. Whether it's a faulty shutter or a 'camera-software' fault I couldn't say, is the camera still in it's guarantee period?

If yes, take/send it back for repair under the guarantee, otherwise is it worth repairing or replacing?


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Prasad

I believe it is an electronics problem. Perhaps taking the camera to the service centre may be your best option. If my calculations are correct Rs1000 = £13.74. That sounds a reasonable cost. 

The only thing that YOU can try is to remove the battery for an hour or so to ensure all electrical power is dissipated then try the camera. If it is still the same, then take it for repair


----------

